# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جو مسخره ایجاد ناامیدی در بین کنکوریها

## D.A.A

اقا به خدا دیگه خسته شدم از این جو مسخره که 


 1 - اقا فلانی از فلان دانشگاه انصراف داده  داره واس تجربی میخونه 
 2 - میشه از الان خوند موفق شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اقا دیگه بس کنید بس کنید به خدا . من سال قبل سر همین تاپیکا از ابان ماه ناامید شدم نتونستم قبول شم . اقا تو رو خدا ول کنید حق الناسی وجود داره . اگه با همچین تاپیکهایی بعضی ها دارن ناامید میشن از خوندن  ممطئن باش خدایی وجود داره که به حساب همشون میرسه . من هیچوقت اون فردی که سال قبل با حرفاش تو ی تاپیک منو ناامیدکرد حلال نمیکنم  :Yahoo (3):  بس کنید . یه روز مدیریت دست من بود همه ی  این جور افرادو از دم اخراج میکردم . حیف جو انجمن مربوط به چند سال قبل حیف اون جو . بس کنید اقا بس کنید

----------


## Ali77

كسى كه با شنيدن چندتا واقعيت اميدشو از دست بده همون بهتر كه آمار شركت كنندگان كنكورو الكى بالا نبره

----------


## Skyfalll

> اقا به خدا دیگه خسته شدم از این جو مسخره که 
> 
> 
>  1 - اقا فلانی از فلان دانشگاه انصراف داده  داره واس تجربی میخونه 
>  2 - میشه از الان خوند موفق شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اقا دیگه بس کنید بس کنید به خدا . من سال قبل سر همین تاپیکا از ابان ماه ناامید شدم نتونستم قبول شم . اقا تو رو خدا ول کنید حق الناسی وجود داره . اگه با همچین تاپیکهایی بعضی ها دارن ناامید میشن از خوندن  ممطئن باش خدایی وجود داره که به حساب همشون میرسه . من هیچوقت اون فردی که سال قبل با حرفاش تو ی تاپیک منو ناامیدکرد حلال نمیکنم  بس کنید . یه روز مدیریت دست من بود همه ی  این جور افرادو از دم اخراج میکردم . حیف جو انجمن مربوط به چند سال قبل حیف اون جو . بس کنید اقا بس کنید


بله کاملا درست میگه دوستون. بنظر من باید بچه ها باید به این درک برسند که حرف مردم عموما چرت.. و نباید توجه کنند!
به هر حال امثال این آدما زیاده تو انجمن یکی رو که تو ذهنم هست اسمش "هلیون" که چیزی جز ناامیدی و تخریب روحیه بچه ها چیزی برای عرضه نداره! حیف ترافیکی که از سایت با اینا حروم میشه...
متاسفانه همچین انگل هایی همه جا هستن و این مسئله به کنکور ختم نمیشه،راه حل اینه که یاد بگیرید که اینهارو به کل نادید بگیرید!(دقیقا مثل کاری که افشین مقتدا کرد)

----------


## Petrichor

*ها بابا همرو باید اخراج کنند .
روزی که نتایج میاد رو میتونم تصور کنم و قطعا 99 درصد قبولی رشته های تاپ همین دانش آموزا و پشت کنکوریا خواهند بود .*

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

در جامعه ی دموکراتیک "هرچند مجازی!!"  هرکس میتونه عقاید و نظرات و سوالاتشو بپرسه !

شما میتونی توجهی نکنی !

پ ن : یاد انصار حزب الله افتادم!

----------


## mina_77

ایول بابااااا

خیلی باحالی

----------


## D.A.A

> كسى كه با شنيدن چندتا واقعيت اميدشو از دست بده همون بهتر كه آمار شركت كنندگان كنكورو الكى بالا نبره


  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  متاسفم همین

----------


## D.A.A

> كسى كه با شنيدن چندتا واقعيت اميدشو از دست بده همون بهتر كه آمار شركت كنندگان كنكورو الكى بالا نبره


 در کل بعضی ها ارزش فوش هم ندارن

----------


## Ali77

> در کل بعضی ها ارزش فوش هم ندارن


اول برو املاشو درست ياد بگير بعدش برو سر اصل مطلب
#لات_مجازى_نباشيم.....

----------


## D.A.A

> اول برو املاشو درست ياد بگير بعدش برو سر اصل مطلب
> #لات_مجازى_نباشيم.....


 متاسفم با خرفای مسخرت داری بچه ها ناامید میکنی . من نمیدونم کی هستی چی هستی ولی مطمئنم خدایی اون بالا هست که خودش میدونه داره چیکا میکنه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

حرف شما درست ولی اگه قرار باشه با حرف سه چهار نفر یا چندتا ناله ناامید بشی مشکل خودته  چون  به هدفت ایمان نداری زود میخوای جا بزنی ! این که نشد روحیه [emoji55]

----------


## Navid70

کاملا موافقم یه عده نظر نمیدن عقده گشایی میکنن
ولی در کل کسی تحت تاثیر این حرفا باشه خودشو میبازه چه امروز چه فردا

----------


## D.A.A

> حرف شما درست ولی اگه قرار باشه با حرف سه چهار نفر یا چندتا ناله ناامید بشی مشکل خودته  چون  به هدفت ایمان نداری زود میخوای جا بزنی ! این که نشد روحیه [emoji55]


 برادر عزیزم من سال قبل و میگم والا الان وضعم خدارو شکر خوبه میانگین ترازمم 7300 هست خدارو شکر دارم درسمم میخونم من واسه بعضی ها متاسفم که فقط دارن روحیه بچه ها رو تخریب میکنن همین

----------


## mohammad.sa

حق الناس؟فک نکنم چیزی با نام حق ناس پشتش باشه اما واقعا راست میگی خیلی ها نا امید میشن با این حرفا اما کسی که هدف داره هیچوقت نا امید نباید بشه و نمیشه شک نکن.منم هرچی تو این تاپیکا نگا کردم همه گفتن میشه بخون چیزی ندیدم که بگن نه دیگه وقت نیست. ۹۹درصد با قطعیت گفتن بخون.

----------


## D.A.A

> حق الناس؟فک نکنم چیزی با نام حق ناس پشتش باشه اما واقعا راست میگی خیلی ها نا امید میشن با این حرفا اما کسی که هدف داره هیچوقت نا امید نباید بشه و نمیشه شک نکن.منم هرچی تو این تاپیکا نگا کردم همه گفتن میشه بخون چیزی ندیدم که بگن نه دیگه وقت نیست. ۹۹درصد با قطعیت گفتن بخون.


 من فک کنم باید یه تاپیک دیگه بزنم که اقا من اینو به خاطر بچه های گل انجمن نوشتم نه خودم  :Yahoo (4):  اصن فک کنم 1 نفرم منظور منو متوجه نشده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

خدا شاهده
یکی از بچه های همین انجمن
که پسر هم بود
الانم پیشه
اخر تابستون اومد گف هیچی نخونده.
ینی قشنگ گف هیچیا!
اتفاقی رفتم صفه ی قلمش میانگین ترازش 7400!
از اولین ازمون که فک کنم 18 تیر بود هم شرکت کرده بود.
واقعا موندم چی بگم.
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

> اقا به خدا دیگه خسته شدم از این جو مسخره که 
> 
> 
>  1 - اقا فلانی از فلان دانشگاه انصراف داده  داره واس تجربی میخونه 
>  2 - میشه از الان خوند موفق شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اقا دیگه بس کنید بس کنید به خدا . من سال قبل سر همین تاپیکا از ابان ماه ناامید شدم نتونستم قبول شم . اقا تو رو خدا ول کنید حق الناسی وجود داره . اگه با همچین تاپیکهایی بعضی ها دارن ناامید میشن از خوندن  ممطئن باش خدایی وجود داره که به حساب همشون میرسه . من هیچوقت اون فردی که سال قبل با حرفاش تو ی تاپیک منو ناامیدکرد حلال نمیکنم  بس کنید . یه روز مدیریت دست من بود همه ی  این جور افرادو از دم اخراج میکردم . حیف جو انجمن مربوط به چند سال قبل حیف اون جو . بس کنید اقا بس کنید


شما اصلا نباید توجه کنید به  حرفاییکه خب پایه و اساس نداره اصلا نباید اهمیت بدید

----------


## D.A.A

> شما اصلا نباید توجه کنید به  حرفاییکه خب پایه و اساس نداره اصلا نباید اهمیت بدید


 خواهر عزیز من واسه خودمم این تاپیکو نزدم واسه بچه های انجمن زدم که با حرف بعضی ها ناامید نشن والا من بعد اینکه پشت کنکور موندم متوجه شدم که نباید به هر حرفی توجه کرد . ممنون خواهر عزیز

----------


## dorsa20

> خواهر عزیز من واسه خودمم این تاپیکو نزدم واسه بچه های انجمن زدم که با حرف بعضی ها ناامید نشن والا من بعد اینکه پشت کنکور موندم متوجه شدم که نباید به هر حرفی توجه کرد . ممنون خواهر عزیز


اهوم....اکی

----------


## Miss.Dr

@d.a.d
نمیتونم اسم ببرم ولی واقعا دیدم بهش عوض شد.

----------


## ناخدا

*گفته های استارتر تایید میشه*

----------


## ZAPATA

حرف و حدیث که همیشه بوده و هست ! ... چه مجازی و چه غیر مجازی !
 :Yahoo (57): 
..................................................  ...........
ماشالا هزار ماشالا .... یکی دوتا هم نیستن ..... از زمین و زمان ... مثل نقل و نبات ....... یه نفس میباره ! :Yahoo (4): 
..................................................  ......
ولی اگه خودمون فکر و برنامه تمیز و مشخص داشته باشیم .... توپ و تانک و مسلسل هم که رو سرمون آوار ش ..... ! ...... خللی در اعتماد به نفس مان رخنه نخاهد خورد ! 

...........................
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saeed211

بخونید بخونید شلوغ نکنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nashnas4

یاد ده ما را سخنهای دقیق
که ترا رحم آورد آن ای رفیق
هم دعا از تو اجابت هم ز تو
ایمنی از تو مهابت هم ز تو
گر خطا گفتیم اصلاحش تو کن
مصلحی تو ای تو سلطان سخن
(حضرت مولانا)

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D.A.A


برادر عزیزم من سال قبل و میگم والا الان وضعم خدارو شکر خوبه میانگین ترازمم 7300 هست خدارو شکر دارم درسمم میخونم من واسه بعضی ها متاسفم که فقط دارن روحیه بچه ها رو تخریب میکنن همین


منم سر همین مسئله البته توی مدرسه این حرفایی که میگی زده میشد،
یه ماه افسرده بودم(از تابستون شروع نکردم آخه برای همین سر حرف بچه ها دپ زدم)
دوستان به جای جبهه گیری در مورد شرایطی که تجربه نکردید حداقل کاری که میتونید بکنید سکوته
فقط سکوت
هر کی یه شخصیتی داره
قرار نیست هی بهش القا کنیم 
اینا مهم نیست 
اونا مهم نیست
...*

----------


## The.Best.Name

به خدا شما این همه ی انرژی ای که میذارید ، فکر میکنید تا جواب دندان شکنی برای طرف مقابل بدید و . . . رو صرف درس خوندن میکردید الان جزو سران لشکری و کشوری میشدید ... در ضمن استارتر محترم که نگران بقیه هستی همون بقیه اگه با یه مشت حرف چرت بقیه میخان نا امید بشن بهتره اصلا درس نخونن ... ایهاالناس بدانید و آگاه باشید " برا درس نخوندن همیشه میشود بهانه های بسیار بسیار خوشگلی تراشید " 
یارو حسش نداره توانش نداره و  ... درس بخونه برمگیرده میگه فلانی تو روحیه م اثرات سوء گذاشت برا همین باید یه مدت از درس و مشق دور باشم . . .

----------


## D.A.A

> به خدا شما این همه ی انرژی ای که میذارید ، فکر میکنید تا جواب دندان شکنی برای طرف مقابل بدید و . . . رو صرف درس خوندن میکردید الان جزو سران لشکری و کشوری میشدید ... در ضمن استارتر محترم که نگران بقیه هستی همون بقیه اگه با یه مشت حرف چرت بقیه میخان نا امید بشن بهتره اصلا درس نخونن ... ایهاالناس بدانید و آگاه باشید " برا درس نخوندن همیشه میشود بهانه های بسیار بسیار خوشگلی تراشید " 
> یارو حسش نداره توانش نداره و  ... درس بخونه برمگیرده میگه فلانی تو روحیه م اثرات سوء گذاشت برا همین باید یه مدت از درس و مشق دور باشم . . .


 والا من خواستم ثواب کنم کباب شدم !!!!!!!!!! بابا این درباره خودم نیست منم باحرف  هیچکس ناامید نمیشم هیچکس درسمم خوبه وضععمم خوبه همه چیم خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  من اینو درباره کسایی نوشتم که فاز منفی میدن .

----------


## The.Best.Name

باشد که همه ی فاز منفی ها به سمت منفی بی نهایت میل کنند ...

----------


## saeedkh76

عده ای تا خود روز کنکور درباره منبع سوال میپرسیدن :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali.psy

*متاسفانه خیلیا اینطوری ضربه میزنن به دوستشون یا فامیلشون حتی در انجمن...بعضیا واقعا متوجه نیستن که دارن تخریب میکنن بعضیا هم که عمدیه...ما تو سن مدرسه که نوجوان هستیم خب بیشتر با دوستان مچ هستیم یه حرف اونا شاید مارو به بیراهه بکشه که درس نخونیم یا بریم کلاس و دی وی دی و...بخریم..که بعدا پشیمون میشیم...ولی یاد بگیریم که خودمونو باور داشته باشیم حرف دیگران فقط در یک چارچوب اونم موارد خاص اجرا بشه....شما خودت توانایی داری که بخونی و رشته خوبیم قبول بشی پس انگیزتو از دست نده و ادامه بده یه برنامه معقول و خوب+منابع مناب همین*

----------


## D.A.A

> *متاسفانه خیلیا اینطوری ضربه میزنن به دوستشون یا فامیلشون حتی در انجمن...بعضیا واقعا متوجه نیستن که دارن تخریب میکنن بعضیا هم که عمدیه...ما تو سن مدرسه که نوجوان هستیم خب بیشتر با دوستان مچ هستیم یه حرف اونا شاید مارو به بیراهه بکشه که درس نخونیم یا بریم کلاس و دی وی دی و...بخریم..که بعدا پشیمون میشیم...ولی یاد بگیریم که خودمونو باور داشته باشیم حرف دیگران فقط در یک چارچوب اونم موارد خاص اجرا بشه....شما خودت توانایی داری که بخونی و رشته خوبیم قبول بشی پس انگیزتو از دست نده و ادامه بده یه برنامه معقول و خوب+منابع مناب همین*


 ممنون داداش عزیزم خیلی ممنون . ولی به پیر به پیغمبر اینو درباره خودم ننوشتم این تجربه سال قبلم هست که بر اساس این حرفا پشت موندم ازابان ماه ناامید شدم  :Yahoo (4):  اینو نوشتم تا بعضی ها مثل من نشن با قدرت به راهشون ادامه بدن . دیدم تازگیا این حرفا زیاد شده گفتم اینو بزارم تو انجمن  :Yahoo (3):  بازم ممنون به خاطر حرفات  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D.A.A


ممنون داداش عزیزم خیلی ممنون . ولی به پیر به پیغمبر اینو درباره خودم ننوشتم این تجربه سال قبلم هست که بر اساس این حرفا پشت موندم ازابان ماه ناامید شدم  اینو نوشتم تا بعضی ها مثل من نشن با قدرت به راهشون ادامه بدن . دیدم تازگیا این حرفا زیاد شده گفتم اینو بزارم تو انجمن  بازم ممنون به خاطر حرفات 


خواهش

میدونم منم نگفتم که شما چیز بدی میگی...دمت گرم که بفکر بچه های انجمن هستی و تجربتو انتقال دادی...
انشاالهه عمیقا درک گنن و به چاله نیفتن*

----------


## Alfredo

یک کلام..هیچی نمیشی تو آینده..اینو همین الان بهت بگم..شما و امثال شما کسانی هستین که تو این جامعه هیچی نخواهید شد و از الان تا اخر عمرت تمام کمبود هاتونوبه کارای دیگران بهانه میکنید.تمام

----------


## Kurosh2576

دوستمون راست میگه خیلی افراد نا امید وجود داره و متاسفانه برای توجیه نا امیدی خودشون میخواند دیگران رو هم نا امید کنند اون دوستانی هم که میگن نباید به حرف بد و منفس توجه کردو کسی که این حرفارو گوش کنه همون بهتر بیخیال هدفش بشه نه عزیز من بعضی وقتا یه حرف ساده چه مثبت چه منفی میتونه زندگی یک انسان رو تغییر بده من خودم دو سال عمرم بخاطر حرفای نا امید کننده اینجا از بین رفت.مثلا یه جوری میگن جمعیت کنکور قراره 700 هزارتا بشه که انگار قراره کل ایران کنکور تجربی بدن (انقدر گندش میکنن)بابا مگه این نیم میلیون نفر تجربی که شرکت میکنند که اکثرشونم فارغ و مهتدس هستند همه درصد ریاضی فیزیکشون صده؟عزیز من طراح کنکور از شما ها خیلی حریف تره تمام جوانب رو میسنجه .بقول افشین توی این انجمن کسایی هستند که اصرار عجیبی دارند که کسی نمیتونه موفق بشه مگر اینکه دوسال خونده باشه .سعی میکنم منم جواب اینجور افراد رو ندم جز وقت تلف کردن چیزی نداره.بابا کنکور دستیاری پزشکی یارو 10 ماه قبلش شروع میکنه به خوندن و تخصص میاره اونم با اون حجم رقابت وحشتناک و منابع زیاد که کنکور تجربی در مقابلش هیچه.یه دانش اموزی که کنکور 94 با معدل 12 و تاثیر قطعی میاد یه جوذی سه ماه درس میخونه که رتبه 800 منطقه دو میشه و اونم با وضعی مالی نه چندان خوب یا مثلا افشین مقتدا.اینا نشون میده موفقیت مخصوص یه عده خاصه .نه فقط ادمای تلاشگر بلکه کسانی که علاوه بر تلاش به موفقیت خوذشون ایمان دارند.شما اگر میخای موفق بشی باید متفاوت باشی چه از نظر روحی چه از نظر تلاش

----------


## Kurosh2576

اگر روحیتون ضعیف باشه تحت تاثیر حرف قرار میگیرید ولی اگر قوی باشید کوهم تکونتون نمیده.البته جا از مدیریت انجمن انتقاد شدید کنم که اینجور افرار رو بدون هشدار از انجمن حذف کنه بچه ها میان تو انجمن از هم دیگه مشورت بگیرند و انگیزه نه همش انرژی منفی

----------


## saeed211

چرا بیخیال نمیشدید خو؟

هرکی قراره بخونه با حرف مردم ک نا امید نمیشه اخه

چیکار دارید کی چی میگه؟درستونو بخونید دیه :Yahoo (4): قاطی میکنما :Yahoo (79):

----------


## amir.1998

اینم حل میشه

----------


## D.A.A

> یک کلام..هیچی نمیشی تو آینده..اینو همین الان بهت بگم..شما و امثال شما کسانی هستین که تو این جامعه هیچی نخواهید شد و از الان تا اخر عمرت تمام کمبود هاتونوبه کارای دیگران بهانه میکنید.تمام


 یا خدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! باو این درباره خودم نیست !!! و در ضمن متاسفم برای لحنتون فک میکنید از پزشکی دراومدید همه چی تموم شده  :Yahoo (110):  متاسفم برای شما که نام مقدس پزشک یدک میکشید .

----------


## Masoume

اینو به همه کنکوریا میگم:
قوی باش...ونذار حرفای بقیه ، اندکی هم تو رو ناامید کنه

با حرف بقیه زندگی کردن=مرگ

----------


## vahidz771

همانا فاز منفی دهندگان از مسلمانان نیستند  :Yahoo (4): 
از اونایی که اینجورین فاصله بگیرید کل زندگیتون درست میشه چه برسه کنکور  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Aries

کسایی که به خاطر انجمن روحیشونو از دست میدن یه راه دارن...
100% تضمینی
برین تو کنترل پنل ادرس ایمیلتون رو به ایمیلی که برای خودتون نیست عوض کنین
بعد برین رمز عبورتون رو به چیزی که نمیدونین تغییر بدین مثلا از یه متن 20 حرفی کپی بگیرین و دوبار توی فیلد رمز عبور پیست کنین
اینطوری دیگه نمیتونین با اکانتتون بیاین انجمن
وکمک شایانی به اعصاب و روان بقیه میکنین
تموم

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

ولی خدا وکیلی اکثریت بچه های انجمن روحیه میدن و کمتر کسی پیدا میشه که ناامیدانه حرف بزنه.
ایشالا هرکی هدفش کمک کردن هست خدا دستشو بگیره. :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*صد در صد با گفته های علی آقا(استارتر)موافقم
منم سر همین مسئله که البته توی مدرسه این حرفازده میشد،
یه ماه افسرده بودم.چون از تابستون شروع نکرده بودم زود شکستم
دوستان به جای جبهه گیری در مورد شرایطی که تجربه نکردید(شرایط سال قبل استارتر و من و بقیه دوستان) حداقل کاری که میتونید بکنید سکوته
فقط سکوت
علی آقا این تایپکو فقط زدن که هشدار بدن به آدمایی که جو میدن و دوستانی که روحیه ای این شکلی دارن رو نا امید میکنن
که متاسفانه بازم کج فهمی ها و نصیحت گری های بی مورد ایرانی بعضیا گل کرد و حرف اصلیو به حاشیه کشوند
هر کی یه شخصیتی داره
قرار نیست هی بهش القا کنیم 
این چیزا مهم نیست 
اون چیزا مهم نیست
اهمیت نده و فقط درس بخون
شاید شما عین ماشین درس بخونین و کر بشین موقع درس خوندن
اما بعضی ها مثل شما ها نماد فضیلت و بزرگی و روحیه قوی نیستن
... 
@d.a.a
*

----------


## aidaa

اتفاقا اینجور آدما برعکس هدفشون بیشتر ب آدم انگیزه میدن
آدم مصمم میشه رو شونو کم کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

